# distinct male/female attributes?



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm just curious what people think about each gender as far as personality. Which was easier to get to warm up to you faster, etc. There are a few species of animals where the animal genders can be sweeter once neutered, and have different temperaments. I believe specifically for rats, rabbits and guinea pigs. Apparently females are supposed to be more adventurous, ambitious, enjoy wandering and dislikes being held, where as the males tend to be more gentile, relaxed, still adventurous and ambitious, but not to the same extent. Boys being more of cuddlers, females being more of "I'll be back once I explore a bit!"?

I can't say I see definite distinctions, but I know my female is definitely more of the running around the cage type. Where as, my male will usually sit perfectly still on lap, and chirps when held.

I was wondering if those who've owned both males and females have caught distinctive characteristics as well?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've not seen any male/female characteristics other than the boys enjoying their boy time. :lol: Cuddling, explorer, runners is individual personalities not gender. The only thing I have found is that in general, albinos of either sex seem to be more social. I've only had one grumpy albino. Of the albinos I've had, most of the girls have been real cuddlers.


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

Ah.

I was at a hedgehog show in october, and the judge said that albino/dark-eyed reds tend to be more grumpy, as their eyes are more sensitive to light? 

How interesting that albinos, of all, are a bit more social. I'm not sure as to the demand of albino hedgehogs, but I know the breeder I went through was selling one for 75, just to find it a home. Do you think they're more social due to over lapsed time spent with the breeder, as not being on demand as some of the other colors?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are a lot of people who feel abinos are nicer. I don't think it has anything to do with time spent with the breeder. I know many people think their eyes are more sensitive to light but I really haven't found that either. Yes, some albinos are, but so are some dark eyed hedgehogs. Some just seem to be more light sensitive than others.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I also believe that there are no temperament differences between genders. It's all up to the individual hedgie.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd like to testify that my albino male is not nicer. hahahha!! Maybe he'll turn out that way eventually. I have my doubts.

My Riley, a male, is a brown and very nice. I was told he was given lots of socialization and I spend lots of time with him each night as I'm desperate to keep him sweet. Whyte is still young, but being albino and male isn't helping us one bit at this point. :roll:


----------

